# New guy here ... Turn Out ???'s



## mdmeyers1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys/gals

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. 

I've recently rekindled my old love of model trains after a 15 year hiatus... I built a real cool holiday set this past December, and since I took it down I have kinda had the "fever". I post over at the bachmanntrains.com forum a bit (because I bought the Bachmann starter set.. 2 actually.. for good prices on ebay)... I wanted to expand my forum browsing though, because I am now phasing in other brands as well. 

I am currently planning out a layout in a 10'x12' spare bedroom of mine. I think I may have a large "U-shaped" layout with some industry on one side, hills in the middle area and a town or something opposite of the first side. 

I have so far bought a very decent amount (25 36'' sections of Code 83 Atlas flex trac) and I am waiting on a Dynamis system that I found as well. I have yet to buy any DCC powered loco's but I am bidding on a few (and some rolling stock) on ebay as I type this post =) 

So lets get down to my main concern here.... TURN OUTS!!!

I just spent about 30 minutes or so reading a 15 page turn-out related thread on this forum .. it seems like I have a bunch of options regarding switches, light indication, etc etc... I want to keep my wiring simple and clean. 

Can anyone recommend a good decoder/turnout/motor combo that I can use remotely with the Dynamis system with no problem????? that's all I need is just a step in the right direction... so many options for this hobby... price is not a *major* factor, but I would like to keep it fairly mid-range... IE.. nothing that will break/fail, but nothing plated in gold as well. I've heard PECO makes a good turn out.. so I hope that would work with my Atlas track.. all I need to know is what decoder and motor to set up with it.

Thanks guys and have a good night
-Mike


----------

